# Eheim universal vs Eheim Compact+?



## sisko (19 Oct 2008)

Does anyone have any of these pumps? I'm thinking about to get one but can't decide. The compact+ is cheaper, smaller and more powerful (on paper) but the universal somehow looks more reliable to me. Maybe because of the size. 
I have a Newjet pump which supposed to pump out 1200 lph, the actual performance around 2-300lph maximum and it's just below the tank!!!
I'm asking because want to build a sump and need a powerful "heart" in the system.

Eheim universal 1262 3400lph
Eheim Compact+ 5000 2500-5000lph


----------



## Themuleous (21 Oct 2008)

I have an Eheim compact+ 3000 as a closed loop outside the tank to increase water flow.  I have to say its excellent, despite the 3000lph flow (rated) its almost whisper quite inside my cabinet.  Couldn't recommend it more highly.  But then again that's eheim for you, always top quality.

Sam


----------



## Fred Dulley (26 Oct 2008)

Also have a compact. Use it for water changes. Simple and does the job well. Like Sam said, it's Eheim which really says it all.


----------



## sisko (27 Oct 2008)

Thank guys! I think I'll go for the compact then.


----------

